# female puppy genitals - do they need cleaning?



## ToTheMaxx (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

we have a female puppy who loves good belly rubs. I notice sometimes that the area around her vagina is red or today in fact, brownish. She certainly licks plenty to keep herself clean and to date I've not done anything to clean her vagina area other than bathe her every three weeks. 

Do I need to do anything to keep that area clean?

Thanks.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

No not unless your vet finds a problem and tells you to. You can cause more harm than good.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I would say there's already a problem if there is red or brown coloring to a body part that should normally be a fairly unobstrusive pink.

On the other hand, I'm not even sure I've noticed a female dog's vagina before. Guess I've never been looking for it, lol.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

How long is her fur? Longer fur frequently gets urine on it, and the urine will turn the fur brownish/red. So will saliva, so if she licks the area a lot that could cause it. Unless there seems to be a problem down there, probably normal. You could bring it up to the vet next time she's in if you're still concerned.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I would have her vet checked, just to rule out vaginitis, since there appears to be discharge around the vaginal opening. With the heat and humidity here in FL, I use baby wipes (non-scented) after my girls go potty. Because hair can promote bacteria, I usually shave the vulva when doing the sani area during bi-weekly grooming (they're Poodles). I also shave my males.


----------



## Bailey & Coco's Mom (Jan 27, 2021)

ToTheMaxx said:


> Hi,
> 
> we have a female puppy who loves good belly rubs. I notice sometimes that the area around her vagina is red or today in fact, brownish. She certainly licks plenty to keep herself clean and to date I've not done anything to clean her vagina area other than bathe her every three weeks.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you asked that because I have the same issue with my 3 month old Maltese.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This post is over eleven years old, so I'm closing it to future replies. But if you have any more questions, feel free to start a thread of your own, or join one of our current discussions!


----------

